# Funny Chihuahua joke



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I thought this was great, not many will actually make me lol 

A wealthy man decided to go on a safari in Africa. He took his faithful pet Chihuahua along for company. One day, the Chihuahua starts chasing butterflies and before long the Chihuahua discovers that he is lost. So, wandering about, he notices a leopard heading rapidly in his direction with the obvious intention of having lunch. The Chihuahua thinks,"OK, I'm in deep trouble now!" Then he noticed some bones on the ground close by, and immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the leopard is about to leap, the Chihuahua exclaims loudly, "Boy, that was one delicious leopard. Wonder if there are any more around here?"

Hearing this, the leopard halts his attack in mid-stride, as a look of terror comes over him, and slinks away into the trees. "Whew," says the leopard. "That was close. That Chihuahua nearly had me."

Meanwhile, a monkey who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the leopard. So, off he goes. But the Chihuahua saw him heading after the leopard with great speed, and figured that something must be up. The monkey soon catches up with the leopard, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the leopard. The leopard is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here monkey, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine."

Now the Chihuahua sees the leopard coming with the monkey on his back, and thinks, "What am I going to do now?" But instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet ... and just when they get close enough to hear, the Chihuahua says... "Where's that damn monkey? I sent him off half an hour ago to bring me another leopard."


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That was really cute. I had to read it to hubby, too. Haven't had a laugh like that in a while. Thanks!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, that's cute. Made me laugh too. Thanks!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hehe, np  I like jokes that make chis look clever ^_^


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I keep telling everyone I know that Chi's are wicked smart. 
This just goes to prove it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

lynx8456 said:


> I keep telling everyone I know that Chi's are wicked smart.
> This just goes to prove it.


They really are. I had no idea dogs could be so clever but Yoshi just amazes me sometimes with what she understands


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think thats the longest joke ive ever read...lol o_o;


----------

